# Attractive Nuisance



## hoopdriver (16 Nov 2012)

Cycling and photography can be a curious mix - when you bring a camera along it can be easy to be distracted by all the interesting vignettes and scenes you encounter during the course of a ride, and consequently hard to get in your full measure of miles. Today though, as I headed out the door at 4:30am, I reckoned there would be nothing much to shoot and I would have a clear brisk run of thirty three miles - but there is always something new and interesting when you're seeing the world from the saddle of a bicycle.

You can read about (and see) what I found here:

http://my-bicycle-and-i.co.uk/2012/attractive-nuisance/


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2012)

Can you copy and post it here so we don't have to click on your link. Would rather read on here. Thanks.


----------



## hoopdriver (16 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Can you copy and post it here so we don't have to click on your link. Would rather read on here. Thanks.


I am not so good with posting pics on line - I have no Flickr account or any of those usual things.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2012)

hoopdriver said:


> I am not so good with posting pics on line - I have no Flickr account or any of those usual things.


 

It's easy enough.
Copy and past the words into here and use the insert image button above - 4th from left. (copying the picture url from your blog) Very simple.


----------



## markharry66 (27 Nov 2012)

So much for my good intentions. I slipped out the door this morning at half past four fully intending to ride to Wartling and back non-stop – a thirty-three mile round-trip the way I do it. What with battling a cold and pausing to do my on-the-road photography for this blog, my mileage has been really pared back the past couple of weeks, but today I was determined to get in a long brisk ride.
I took along my camera gear, of course. I always do. Every time I have left it home, I’ve always regretted it. Today though I really felt I was carrying it for form’s sake and nothing more. As I cast my mind forward along the route I was planning to follow I couldn’t imagine their being anything to stop and photograph along the way. The night skies heavy and overcast, there was no pretty crescent moon to add interest, and once you get away from the seaside towns there is not much to shoot along the marshes when it is pitch black like this. Today was going to be all about riding.
And then as I was spinning along the seafront at Bexhill-on-Sea I came upon the De Le Warr Pavilion, a 1930s modernist entertainment complex, all lit up and aglow. I’d never seen it lit up before. Not in all the years and countless mornings I have been coming by. Why it should have been at this at this hour of the morning, I haven’t a clue. There was nobody about. But there it was, in all its soft lit modernist glory.
I have been wanting to find a way to photograph this landmark on my rides for some time. I love the curved glass and art deco styling, but to date all my attempts to capture it, in a cycling context, haven’t come to much. Finding it lit up like this was too good an opportunity to pass up, and so I pulled over, dragged out my tripod and went to work. I couldn’t help myself. So – not much mileage to speak of this morning, but by golly a couple of photographs I rather like.







Read this chaps blog 
http://my-bicycle-and-i.co.uk/2012/attractive-nuisance/
brought to you by I should be working


----------

